# Calixto Bieito: another vison of opera



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've just bought Wozzeck (Alban Berg) , _mise en scène _ by Calixto Bieito.











Amazing.

Good orchestra and another understanding of Woyzeck by Brüchner...Very expressionist

Outstanding

I'd be interested in exchanging with people who know this guy.

Thank you

Martin Pitchon


----------

